# Ammo Supply Storage



## mysticwolf_1801/WI (Feb 4, 2003)

Will seal-a-meal vaccum sealers work for keeping ammo safe and dry for prep storage? I am assuming the answer is yes, but maybe i'm wrong, comments?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes it will work, if maybe placed inside a .50 caliber metal surplus ammo can. That would keep in in the dark, and keeps the bag safe from abrasion and puncturing... 

How I do my long term storage is the stacked factory boxes are placed inside at least 2 freezer ziplock bags. Then insert those into .30 or .50 caliber metal surplus ammo cans. Those I place inside 40mm larger sized ammo cans. Those ammo cans have rubber gaskets to keep them moisture proof. I live in a very humid area along the Pacific Ocean, and that is what works for my needs...


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I've sealed a bunch of my .22 and .30-30 ammo in Seal-a-Meal bags. Time will tell if it keeps well.

galump

p.s. I found out, the hard way, to take the ammo out of the box. The sharp corners on the box will cause a tear in the bag.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I do what RadioFish suggested. Vacume seal it and them store in ammo cans. Keep it cool and dry and it should last for years. I have plenty stored in various calibers.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i used seal a meal several years ago to seal up a few (hundred) items....if you keep UV away, if you keep insects away, if you keep moisture away...they will sometimes work. i had the items in an open metal military sealing chest.. the kind that can be sealed with nitrogen. during the 6 months that i had the case open under a large shed. just about every bag was compromised. 

seems like i have seen somewere that boxes were sealed in foil, then kraft paper in a tight package fold. then a four way cord wrap,. then the whole package was dunked into a vat of parifin wax. after cooled the packs were stored in an ammo can.

one thing for sure. if storing 22 ammo. moisture will enter the cartirage in short order...the bullets are so loose.


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

I guess it depends on the vacume sealer you are using. I use the FoodSaver VAC550 and the bags are quite thick. If you seal it properly, the bags are sturdy enough to stay intact for years. Heck, it holds meat with sharp bones in the freezer for over a year.


----------

